# sanyo lcd problem with picture looking like glitter on the white part



## vholder (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a sanyo lcd and on the picture the white part looks like glitter! anyone have any idea what could cause this?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi vholder 


The glitter is a wide spread problem on many model types, there is a way around it by adjusting the scan on the power supply. The adjustment should be maintained within limits but keep in mind that this is NOT a permanent fix. Usually when this problem arises the screen will blow out at any time so don't be surprised when it does because it's a common problem after the 1 year warranty expires. Lcd technicians can't do much about it it's a defect from the manufacturers which are aware of it, they will correct it as long as it's still under warranty. 

Good luck !


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's called "shimmer." If my memory serves it's a brightness issue that can be fixed by lowering the brightness.


----------

